# stromung full cat back system



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

OK, FIRST THING I WANT TO GET IS A FULL CAT BACK SYS BUT IM NOT SURE WHICH ONE TO GET CAUSE I DONT WANT MY CAR TO SOUND LIKE A BEE BUZZING DOWN THE HGWY. IS STROMUNG A GOOD SYS AND DOES IT HAVE A NICE DEEP THROATY SOUND. OR IS SOMETHING LIKE HOTSHOT OR H&R BETTER TO GET. PLEASE HELP!!!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Stromung is probably the best system on the US market (Not sure whan it comes to JDM  ). It will give you nice (not rice) sound and peak performance gains. Anyway, I'm hosting a group deal on them, if you click on the link in my signature, it will tell you more about the deal. ALSO, try to read as much of that thread as possible, there's alot of information that we covered in that thread that especially applies to the Spec-V.

also, stick around. I'm installing my Stromung system this weekend. When I do, I'm gonna try to get some sound clips, pictures, and dyno charts. So keep that link handy.


----------

